# LOTR - A Better Plan



## Sukerkin (Jun 10, 2012)

For those of us who have long thought that the plan to get rid of the One Ring was ridiculously convoluted and prone to failure, here was Boromir's much better idea that he gave at the first meeting of the Council in Rivendell:

[yt]-EWfllJ6kNw[/yt]

As he was a man's man and a soldier, there is some foul language in this so be warned.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 10, 2012)

I've often wondered...if the Eagles could airlift the hobbits out at the stories end, why were they not used as an air insertion platform? If not flown into Mordor proper, they could have at least shortened the trip significantly.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 10, 2012)

Exactly so - it is a tactic that has been aired at many a drunken nights chin-wagging :lol:.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 10, 2012)

Mordor had an airforce with the nazgul out in full force....  Not quite Spitfires, but probably a screen that would be tough for an eagle to crack.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 10, 2012)

One eagle maybe but there were only Nine Riders.  That's not much of a screen at the end of the day.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 10, 2012)

Hell. Im not even saying "door to door". How about just knocking off a few hundred leagues?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 10, 2012)

Blindside said:


> Mordor had an airforce with the nazgul out in full force....  Not quite Spitfires, but probably a screen that would be tough for an eagle to crack.


 If Sauron and the Witch King of Angmar was pre-occupied with the siege of Minas Tirith then the Eagle could've flown around, i.e. the route that Frodo, Sam and Gollum/Smeagol took. 
Volia ...
Could've given the ring to Smeagol to hold it and then drop him AND the ring into the mountain. Heh... 
That was a funny video.


----------

